# Detailing News- Foam Cannon from Chemical guys



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The future of foam is here!
The TORQ Big Mouth Professional Foam Cannon

Say hello to the future. The TORQ vision has always been to create and innovate. To be the first to define a category. TORQ introduces an all-new category-defining design, engineered from the inside out. The world's most popular foam cannon now even better. A new generation of Foam Cannon.









INFO: http://www.chemicalguys.com/TORQ_Big_Mouth_Professional_Foam_Cannon_p/eqp322.htm

TORQ BIG MOUTH PROFESSIONAL FOAM CANNON

-Why Buy This Product? Sprays thick car wash foam over any vehicle
-Adjustable spray pattern (horizontal or vertical) with a twist of the wrist
-Hi-Flow Breather Valve mixes the perfect amount of air with the high pressure water and car wash soap to create thick clinging foam
-Large intake holes atop copper head to prevent corrosion and oxidation
-800-3,500 PSI operating pressure range1.4-5.3 gallon/minute pressure washer compatibility
-Adjustable nozzle sprays foam from 0° soapy jet to a gentle extra-wide 90° fan
-Approved for auto, RV, agriculture, home, and marine detailing and cleaning
-Universal pressure washer fittings attach to any pressure washer
-Patent Pending








Meet the first of its kind: TORQ has now introduced the innovation that only comes once-in-a-generation; a true beauty, inside and out. Welcome the TORQ Big Mouth Foam Cannon to the detailing stage as its completely redesigned structure has made it the new industry standard. Everything you wished a foam cannon would have or would do, TORQ did it. Feast your eyes on the TORQ Big Mouth Foam Cannon, the foam cannon of choice for years to come. The TORQ Big Mouth Foam Cannon is the first to establish a new criteria in fan design; to have it extend further outward to recapture the true function of a fan and blanket your entire car with thick, clinging foam. The TORQ Big Mouth Foam Cannon is the first TORQ cannon with the TORQ spray rotating nozzle. A single twist of the spray head turns the foam stream from vertical to horizontal for fast coverage on vehicles of any shape or size. Use thicker foam on heavier dirt stuck to off-road trucks and crawlers, or thinner foam on well-kept vehicles driven in the city. Mix and blend your own thickness of sprayable foam with a single twist of the soap solution injection knob at the top of the unit.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I like the idea of the wide neck for filling and hopefully they have chosen a screw thread form that ensures cross threading is a thing of the past. 
If I were in the market for another one I think that I would be tempted by this.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

But why choose a picture of a guy with a 6’ lance that he obviously cannot control!

Marketing fail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> The future of foam is here!
> The TORQ Big Mouth Professional Foam Cannon
> 
> Say hello to the future. The TORQ vision has always been to create and innovate. To be the first to define a category. TORQ introduces an all-new category-defining design, engineered from the inside out. The world's most popular foam cannon now even better. A new generation of Foam Cannon.
> ...


Whizzer 
The links not working?!

Any ideas if its in the UK


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

This does nothing my existing foam lance can't do!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

USD$89.99/GBP£67.77 is quite a steep price for something, existing and cheaper units do. Also there doesn't seem to be any options for connector. With many on here using either Nilfisk or Karcher, buying an adaptor (if there is one) would be an additional cost.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

svended said:


> USD$89.99/GBP£67.77 is quite a steep price for something, existing and cheaper units do. Also there doesn't seem to be any options for connector. With many on here using either Nilfisk or Karcher, buying an adaptor (if there is one) would be an additional cost.


See my current lance is poor 
I was hoping this could have been a viable option to replace it with

But for that kinda money I think I shall rethink


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

My Stihl lance has a wide opening. Nothing to see here, please move along.

Can be had for 25 pounds from any local dealer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Order & never be received


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

dchapman88 said:


> Whizzer
> The links not working?!
> 
> Any ideas if its in the UK


http://www.chemicalguys.com/TORQ_Big_Mouth_Professional_Foam_Cannon_p/eqp322.htm


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

dchapman88 said:


> See my current lance is poor
> I was hoping this could have been a viable option to replace it with
> 
> But for that kinda money I think I shall rethink


Ye', the site says 'Chemical Guys price' of $89.99, regular price $129.99 :doublesho. 
Will need an adaptor from the 'universal 1/4"'. 
Unit not currently available in the U.K. so will need postage from U.S. 
It looks good but the price needs a little looking at to really get the product out there.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Re invent the wheel and charge the earth. 

Don’t think these are going to sell very well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

